

FAA Approves Boeing’s Battery Fix for 787 - idupree
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2013/04/faa-approves-boeing-787-battery-fix/

======
cstross
Before you fly on a 787, please note that the battery fires aren't the only
early problem to hit that aircraft; it seems they have a problem with cracked
windshields, which (unlike on conventional non-composite airliners) are bonded
to the composite airframe rather than bolted into metal frames:

[http://www.airliners.net/aviation-
forums/general_aviation/re...](http://www.airliners.net/aviation-
forums/general_aviation/read.main/5657266/)

~~~
idupree
Neither the airliners.net discussion nor the New York Times article seem to
think this is a serious problem.

example on airliners.net: "The cracks are on the outer glass surface, which is
non-structural. The glass is used as a wear surface since it resists
scratching and pitting much better than the acrylics that are used for the
main structural part of the window. So a "broken window" is not a big deal at
all."

nytimes: " “Even considering that the 787 is a new aircraft, which tends to
come with initial glitches, we are not seeing a higher incidence of reported
problems compared to other aircraft,” Mr. Yamada said."

